# Reguladores de voltaje DC-DC



## SaMon (Jul 3, 2009)

Tengo un sistema de alimentación electrica en DC, compuesto por una cargador de baterias y obviamente un arreglo de baterias a 24V, la alimentación de mis equipos sale directamente de las baterias, el problema es que el cargador a veces entrega un voltaje mayor a los 24V a veces superera los 28V y cuando esto sucede mis equipos se protejen y se apagan,...
alguien sabe de algun dispositivo que haya en el mercado para regular ese voltaje, y que siempre tenga 24V?.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 3, 2009)

te puede servir

http://www.epsea.org/esp/pdf2/Capit07.pdf


----------



## SaMon (Jul 3, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda, pero no puedo abrir el Link, intente con FireFox y con Explorer 8.0 pero se queda en blanco la pagina.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2009)

Necesitás el Adobe Reader (hay versión gratuita) o cualquier otro programa para abrir archivos .pdf. En lo personal uso el Foxit Reader (también tiene versión gratis) y la verdad me gusta más que el de Adobe.


Saludos


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 3, 2009)

Colega ... asegurate que el cargador siempre mantenga en flotacion a las baterias (entre 12.5 V a 13.0 V para sistema de 12 V ; para sistema de 24 V seria entre 25 V y 26V), ecualizalas unas cuantas horas una vez al mes (<=13.8 V, para sist 12 V; para sist. de 24 V seria <= 27.6 V), pero fijate que no pase de 28 VDC; de ese modo no se sobrecargaran las baterias y tus equipos no sufriran. 
Usa para medir un buen multimetro preferible del tipo Fluke.

Te cuento que tengo algo parecido en mi QTH y no tengo problemas por mas de 20 años


----------



## SaMon (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, gracias


----------

